# Window removal.



## delboy20 (Dec 20, 2012)

I own an Apache 700SE and the bathroom window is not frosted however I have obtained frosting on a sheet that you can apply to the inside of the window my problem is how do you remove the window from the frame.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Think about this carefully. The sheeting may well react with the plastic and cause it to weaken, craze and or crack.
see what others think.
p-c


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

What about putting up a little net curtain, lets the light in still unlike the shade


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont know about your particular van but on a lot of windows if you unscrew the stays and open the window to its fullest extent so its flat against the side of the van it will unhook from the frame


----------

